# TV and Internet package



## Jakibowman (Feb 13, 2016)

We currently have sky but the account is being closed in England. I have heard that it is cheapest to buy bundled TV and Internet packages. We are on a budget, could anyone recommend a TV /TV and Internet package that works well and includes many English channels?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum lol!!! Here's a previous thread on this sort of subject which may help ???

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...pain/950050-mobile-tv-broadband-landline.html

Jo xxx


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Jakibowman said:


> We currently have sky but the account is being closed in England. I have heard that it is cheapest to buy bundled TV and Internet packages. We are on a budget, could anyone recommend a TV /TV and Internet package that works well and includes many English channels?


What account is being closed in England?
You can always move the account to another uK address of a friend or family member? Or arrange for the payments to be made thru their bank account.

Personally I would keep internet and TV provider separate, as it gives you the freedom to change providers should one of them be too bad, or does not offer the channels you want.

Of course UK tv via internet will have to be done not from the actual providers but via a third party. And quality of image may not be as good as you are used to direct from satellite. 
For TV via the internet you have a few options:
A UK VPN service that fools the internet into thinking you are in the UK so you can use the Iplayers and catch up (and Skys NOW TV Box) directly.

A Mag IPTV box, which requires a subscription for the channels, using dedicated servers

An android box running XBMC / Kodi, which offers links to free internet streams (like filmon), but quality and reliability can vary, and the box may not be as user friendly as you want.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We kept our Sky account when we moved and changed our registered address to a friend in UK. However, we pay for the service directly from our Spanish bank account. Doesn't seem to bother them and we've been doing this for over 5 years now. I had to call them to upgrade the account as it wouldn't let me online. They said I qualified for their latest HD box and sent it to my friend's address. Being picked up on Monday to deliver it here.


----------



## DJClaire (Jan 27, 2016)

We are moving to Spain in May but we are tied into our UK Sky account for a while yet. We pay around £57pm at the moment. When we move we are going to need internet and some UK TV. I would shop around for a separate internet supplier but this post has made me curious.

If we bring our Sky box to Spain with us, and keep paying the DD through our UK bank account, can we access it in Spain as long as our house has a dish?

Surely it is not that simple? nothing is ever simple in Spain hahaha!

Are people continuing to pay them for a phone line at a property in the UK too?

Confused.com


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

DJClaire said:


> If we bring our Sky box to Spain with us, and keep paying the DD through our UK bank account, can we access it in Spain as long as our house has a dish?
> 
> Surely it is not that simple? nothing is ever simple in Spain hahaha!


It is that simple...

But bear in mind that where you move in Spain, and the channels you require will determine the size of dish you require.

Most of the Sky pay channels can be receive quite easily in Spain, on a reasonable sized dish.

But for non Sky channels, like BBC ITV C4 and Fives, their reception around Spain varies greatly, some areas can use a 90x100cm dish, others need a 5m dish.


----------



## DJClaire (Jan 27, 2016)

Wow that's cool. We are moving to Javea. I am over in a couple of weeks to find a rental property, I will make sure I find one with the biggest dish possible! 

So do people who take their Sky boxes out have to keep their Sky phone line too? Surely it'll still be connected at the UK end and people could ring up huge bills, or am I being thick?


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

DJClaire said:


> Wow that's cool. We are moving to Javea. I am over in a couple of weeks to find a rental property, I will make sure I find one with the biggest dish possible!
> 
> So do people who take their Sky boxes out have to keep their Sky phone line too? Surely it'll still be connected at the UK end and people could ring up huge bills, or am I being thick?


In Javea, which is in my service area, you need a 110x120cm satellite dish, which will give you good reception in all but the few odd days of torrential rain.

You can run a Sky TV package without the need of paying them for their phone / internet service. So yes, you can cancel the phone part of your deal, and continue with the TV part.


----------



## DJClaire (Jan 27, 2016)

That's great. Thanks for taking the time to share your info. I am out in Javea next month to look at a few properties, so I will be checking dish sizes as I go. 

Thanks again!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

DJClaire said:


> That's great. Thanks for taking the time to share your info. I am out in Javea next month to look at a few properties, so I will be checking dish sizes as I go.
> 
> Thanks again!


As @Sat can't openly advertise, I would recommend you ask him to set you up. He can provide a dish if required, align it and cable it all in.

We've used him on a number of occasions and have recommended him to many others.


----------



## Popgirl (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi @Sat

Do you come to the Calpe area regularly? We are due back in Calpe mid April and I need someone who is honest and reliable (and I hear you are) to come and look at our dish but don't want to drag you all the way to Calpe just for us. Picture is breaking up on BBC channels unwatchable most of the time and we can't get ITV or associated channels. Every time we come back we have this problem.

Thanks Popgirl


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Popgirl said:


> Hi @Sat
> 
> Do you come to the Calpe area regularly? We are due back in Calpe mid April and I need someone who is honest and reliable (and I hear you are) to come and look at our dish but don't want to drag you all the way to Calpe just for us. Picture is breaking up on BBC channels unwatchable most of the time and we can't get ITV or associated channels. Every time we come back we have this problem.
> 
> Thanks Popgirl


Yes I cover Calpe - was there today!
What sized dish do you have, as that is always the crucial piece of information.

If you want to contact me then PM me, or email me (details on the website!)


----------



## Popgirl (Feb 21, 2016)

sat said:


> Yes I cover Calpe - was there today!
> What sized dish do you have, as that is always the crucial piece of information.
> 
> If you want to contact me then PM me, or email me (details on the website!)


Will do thanks. Will let you know the dates we are there


I think we have a 1m dish we were told that is all we needed at the time.

Thanks Popgirl


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Popgirl said:


> I think we have a 1m dish we were told that is all we needed at the time.


A few years ago a "1m" dish was what was needed... when the channels were on their temporary satellite.
These days a "1m" dish is a tad too small for decent stable reception. Ideally a 110x120cm dish is needed.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We recently had to change our Sky box as one of our cats knocked it to the floor and smashed it. We now have an HD box and discovered that there are now HD channels which we couldn't access before but we now have including Channel 5 HD and a host of others. We used to receive Channel 4 by setting it up under other channels (the Irish version of Channel 4) but those have now disappeared. We are in Southern Spain and use a 1.2m dish.


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

What is the situation with connecting a Sky box to the internet?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

st3v3y said:


> What is the situation with connecting a Sky box to the internet?


If you have one of the newer HD boxes, they have a wifi signal detector built in. So if you have a wireless router without too many walls in between the Sky box will receive the signal. However, a better solution is to use one of the devices that allows the electric cabling to carry the wifi signal and then plug the Sky box into that. I think Sat will know how that works.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

st3v3y said:


> What is the situation with connecting a Sky box to the internet?


Same as before... you need to connect it to a router running a UK IP Address / VPN service, otherwise the content will be blocked.


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

Yeah I was thinking about the IP. Thanks.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Our ISP provides us with a UK IP address so no problem for us in that regard.


----------

